
AxLang: Formally Verifiable Smart Contracts for the Ethereum Ecosystem - LopRabbit
https://medium.com/axoni/axlang-formally-verifiable-smart-contracts-for-the-ethereum-ecosystem-6201203be4e8
======
rs86
Would love technical details and less PR stunts

